# Manhattan Club Thanksgiving week.



## mylad16

1 Bedroom Unit at Manhattan Club Nov 19-26  2 units available.  $700


----------



## Bailey#1

mylad16 said:


> 1 Bedroom Unit at Manhattan Club Nov 19-26  2 units available.  $700


 Great deal, this is Thanksgiving week!  Too bad I have other plans otherwise I would jump on this. I will ask some of my friends if they are interested.


----------



## melissy123

Do you still have to pay the $38.50 daily fee or is that just for RCI exchanges?


----------



## carolgs

I will pay $300 for Mon 11/21 thru Wed 11/23 if anyone else wants the remainder of the week for the balance.


----------



## JoyC

We are interested.  sent you a PM.


----------



## owe222

*Manhattan Club*

Interested in a full week
Thank you
Owen


----------



## JoyC

melissy123 said:


> Do you still have to pay the $38.50 daily fee or is that just for RCI exchanges?



I think there is $40 per day taxes charged at check-in.


----------



## BagsArePacked

I could do Nov 23-26, please advise

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kathleenpeyer

*MC Thanksgiving week*

Is this still available?


----------



## mylad16

Yes.  One unit is still available


----------



## Sattva

I just sent you a Private message.


----------



## mylad16

Both units have been rented.  Thank you for the interest


----------

